# Tenacity/Mesotrione variations



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Thoughts on the Tenacity/Mesotrione variations for a discount by buying in volume vs the 8oz Tenacity bottle.

Explorer Herbicide -1 Gallon (Mesotrione 40%) by Syngenta

Bellum herbicide

Callisto Herbicide

Thanks.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

If you are applying any of those products, besides Tenacity, to grass, you're breaking the law.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

osuturfman said:


> If you are applying any of those products, besides Tenacity, to grass, you're breaking the law.


Thanks for the reply.

Besides not being approved for residential, it is the same product?


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Those products are not labeled for grass of any kind, commercial or residential. Remember, the label is the law.

They are not the same product either. They have the same technical ingredient (mesotrione) but are formulated differently to be most effective for their specific application (ag vs. turf). A quick look of the label shows Tenacity has a label limit of 16 fl oz/A per year whereas Explorer has a label limit of 7.7 fl oz/A per year. Much of this has to do with the crop and fate in the soil.

One easy way to tell they are not the same product: look at the EPA registration number on the title page of any pesticide. If the numbers are the same, it's the exact same product. Syngenta, for example, makes a PGR called Primo MAXX with an EPA Reg. No. of 100-937. Syngenta also makes a private label PGR called Podium with an EPA Reg No. of 100-937. Same exact product. Easy way to tell if there is a difference when comparing products.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

@osuturfman Thanks for the reply and information.


----------

